# Trot Line



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone know where to buy trot lines in Pensacola? Just don't want to go through the hassle of making them on short notice of a fishing trip. Thanks.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *aaronmc28 (10/05/2010)*Anyone know where to buy trot lines in Pensacola? Just don't want to go through the hassle of making them on short notice of a fishing trip. Thanks.


Try the local bait stores that sell fresh water tackle. Buck and Bass, Hammers in Molino may have some....his # is (850) 587-2149!


----------



## aaronmc28 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ended up finding them at Academy. Got it all put together and looking forward to using it tonight and tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------

